# New high flow water pumps



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

here is the link.

http://www.kawieriders.com/forum/fundy-performance-sports/89173-ultimate-water-pumps.html


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Awesome .....will that fit a Prairie? IDK if the pump is the same


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

im pretty sure it will but you could ask him. id like to get one if it cuts down on heat that much but it cost $189 USD i think. 
thats alot of dough for a water pump


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Its a lot of money if it dont work.... but if it works it would be priceless . Heat has always been a problem with the V-twins


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

yeah true that. im thinking about getting one. 

anybody wanna chip in? if it dont work then youll only be out a few $ but if it works then ill give yalls money back. haha


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

you could prob put two rad. on your quad for a little less ,1 in stock location,1 on the rack and get the same result...Camo650 is doing this I think


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

yeah i believe he has had his like that.

i have a few things running around in my head
1. dual radiators
2. relocate rad and add oil cooler to stock location
3.HL rad
4. find a bigger rad out of a car that will still fit in stock location

I had no problems at meet and greet but the lower the temps the easier it is on the motor


----------



## outlaw750 (Aug 13, 2009)

What temp should these bikes run?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Like stock temps or for best perf.?


----------



## outlaw750 (Aug 13, 2009)

Best performance.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

fan comes on at about between 205-215 and goes off between 190-200

could get a range off answers on that question

hndlebarmonkey on KR said this "well did a little search, answered one of my questions. Peak efficiency is achieved between 180 and 210*"


----------



## outlaw750 (Aug 13, 2009)

Right on, mine runs between 175-200. 220 if I'm in the thick stuff and driving the wheels off of her.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I think 160-180 gets you the best perf. but like he said you will get a million dif. opinions on what works best


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Ive been contemplating the duel radiators but i was going to try and put them in the factory location. I'm not sure if the factory water pump is enough to push the water through the two. this one might be enough to push through two though. if i can find a radiator cheap I'm going to try it


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

The dual radiators will not put your water pump in any stress if thats any concern


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

True...The water pump would not need to move any more water than normal...It simply pulls water from the radiator so it will only move however much is in the hose...With two radiators there is just more in the system for cooling...Stock pump is in no danger


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

The stock pump will do just fine with 2 rads. Now with a high flow pump you may move the water too fast and not cool it as efficiently. Iv had race cars with high flow w/p pumps have this problem. It either was the coolant was not in the engine long enuf to wick out the hot, or didn't spend enuf time in the rad to cool. just my 2c


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

talked to him and if anybody is interested i can get us a group buy discount


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

That's what I was thinking of. The problem isn't the water flow it's the cooling effect of the radiator that is the weak link. To me the dual radiator setup makes way more sense than a high flow pump. Now a dual setup with a high flow pump would be really good if it doesn't move it through too fast as mentioned above.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

hmmm i didnt think about it that way, i guess yall a right its still going to move whats in the hose. so i need to find a radaitor now.


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

08GreenBrute said:


> hmmm i didnt think about it that way, i guess yall a right its still going to move whats in the hose. so i need to find a radaitor now.


 
I'm sure this has been thought of and if not i was wondering if it would work....Take a fan out of a car and use it, would it push more air through the rad.? kidda of thought about doing this to mine......seen the posting after i posted this sorry...But would it work?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

ON the large Cat engines, the thermostat is called a water regulator. The water has to spend enough time in the heat exchanger (radiator) to allow the heat to be removed from the coolant. If the water flows to fast through the radiator (high volume pump) you will have heating problems. If the fins on your stock pump are worn out for some reason and the water pump gets weak, I can see were you would have a heating problem. IMO the best way to remove more heat is not to have a higher volume pump but to increase the cubic inches of the heat exchanger (two radiators).


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I agree that that more flow won't help overheating but if the stock pump cavitates like what he is suggesting happens then it would be benificial to use a pump that doesn't cavitate. That way the pump is steadily pumping cooled antifreeze through. 

I'm not sure that you could fit 2 stock rads under the plastic and not have them gets stopped up with mud between them. Another problem would be how would you get cool air to blow though both of them.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

You would rack one and leave the stock in it's location.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I didn't read the thread at the other website, I was just expressing my opinion on flow vs radiator size. I didn't know cavitation was involved.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I didn't read it either. Maybe if yours is older and worn out I could see it as a problem.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

From reading it that's how it sounds to me. But I'm gonna look for a thicker rad to go in stock location before I relocate it.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

or spend 450 dollars for that high lifter radiator


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

walker said:


> or spend 450 dollars for that high lifter radiator



Or not! Ha ha I don't have that much of a problem overheating. It never even blinked while at the meet and greet.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea thats out of hand for a radiator.. i bet you could call griffin radiator which makes racing radiators prolly for cheaper


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

can somebody get the dimensions of the stock radiator for me?


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

its 15 wide, 11 1/2 tall and 1 1/4 thick


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i think if u run a manual fan switch u wont have any problems with it , except for the mud cloggin it . the fan blowin on it all the time even when cloged will still help alot


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah I'm not much worried about it just gonna do some research. I had no problems at meet and greet.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

what yea thinkin.. a small car radiator might just work.. like maybe a kia???


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I found a awesome looking rad that would look good relocated. It cost as much as the HL one but it was polished aluminium with the fan built it. Looked twice as good as the HL one. 

I'm gonna compare to some car rads and see what I come up with


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

has anyone tried putting a second rad on the rack and leaving the stock in place. I am considering doing the relocate, but am now thinking I may put the 2nd on the rack. I got a rad from a 84 chev citation had that would probably fit ok on the rack. May be a little too big, but its free. Let me know what you guys think


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Sounds sweet to me.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

somebody did that with 2 stock rads i believe it was camo650 or something like that. look in my post about dual rads in kawi section and you should see the post from him.


----------



## JLC_Performance (May 28, 2009)

you guys ever consider a oil cooler they are relatively cheap and will cool the engine down alot it is a direct bolt on before the oil filter. highlifter sells it.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

BigIzzy said:


> has anyone tried putting a second rad on the rack and leaving the stock in place. I am considering doing the relocate, but am now thinking I may put the 2nd on the rack.


 This is the only way to do it in my opinion 1 in stock location 1 on rack


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

hondarecoveryman said:


> This is the only way to do it in my opinion 1 in stock location 1 on rack


Agreed. Double stacking them in the stock location would help some but to get the full benefit of two radiators I would put them in two different locations.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Summit sells a oil cooler kit that's a lot cheaper than HL kit


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

HL is very proud of their products.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

HL is very proud of other peoples products :haha: they love to put their name on any product


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Highlifter works well but I have seen a prarie with honda CRX civic rad. on the trail last year. don't ride with the guy just thought it was an interesting idea, I am saving for the Kohler oil cooler next. I hate hot weather:firedevil: it's like reverst ride weather in Fla. ride time starts in Oct. ends in Feb. need central air on the atv.


----------

